# Barred male convict



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

him and his lucky girlfriend


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice cons :thumb:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

thanx, im not expecting many replys, cons are just to common :lol: , im actually surprised someone replyed :lol:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Fantastic specimens ya' got there, gage.
No matter how common they are, I'm always drawn to them---seeing pics like yours makes me wanna get some more and try them out again. Need more tankspace, as usual. :roll:

BV :thumb:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

lol, i think almost everyone on here agrees that they need more tank space :lol: , thanx for the complement, i know what u mean, there very common, yet whenever i see one with a bigger nuchal hump (mine  ) it makes me want more of them, i wih my pair would grow a backbone though, there not very aggressive,].


----------



## Burtle (Dec 25, 2004)

What a playboy. He looks great. :thumb:


----------



## NW Lover (Aug 28, 2007)

Convicts are one of my alltime favorites!! The best bang for the buck!! Very cool fish you got there. :thumb:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

> Convicts are one of my alltime favorites!! The best bang for the buck!! Very cool fish you got there.


funny thing is here where i live they only cost a buck or 2 :lol: this one costed me a measely 3 bux lolof course, he was much smaller back then



> What a playboy. He looks great.


thanx, but correct me if im wrong, but "he" doesnt belong in playboy :lol:


----------



## notmyspace (Oct 12, 2006)

convict always has a place in my heart ! still a cool fish


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice! :thumb: Looks like a nice female dempsey lurking in there too.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

how big?....and do they all develope the hump?


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

That convict has a really tall body! Also the ventral fins are long which is always nice to look at.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

wellll....if you want replies...
here's my pair...









his portrait...









housekeeping...









and their latest spawn


----------



## giffler (Jun 28, 2006)

love the male, i hope my guy's hump gets as big as his


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow....great pictures. The fish look beautiful and love the spawn pix.


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

i love convicts! they are fun to have!


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

BRANT13 said:


> how big?....and do they all develope the hump?


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

I think convicts are one of the favs just so common they are free lol.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

BRANT13 said:


> BRANT13 said:
> 
> 
> > how big?....and do they all develope the hump?


I think they get up to around 5-6". They seem to get a bit of a hump from what I've seen online. I've only had mine less than a year, so I'll see how they develop.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

ya my male is only about 3 inches the female is only about 2....just curious if i shouldnt be surprised if mine develops a hump....*** never seen it.


----------

